# john deere 4310 drive problems



## welderhotstuff (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a 4310 which will not move and flashes one long and three short flashes on warning light. I changed hydro fluid and filters and it worked for awhile til i shut it off. When i re-started tractor it wont move again and warning light is flashing same code again. The oil level is full.


----------



## Newfman (Nov 8, 2010)

Last time that happened to me, the electric plug from the potentiometer had separated. Look underneath the tractor, on the right (starboard) side and follow the wiring (in split loom) back from the forward and reverse pedal. I had gotten mine hung up on some brush and it pulled it apart. I had to go to a GM dealer and get replacement pins for the plug so i could reassemble it. It has been fine since.

Those plugs and the wiring represent the 'soft white underbelly' of the 4300 series tractors. There should have been a skid plate. Poor design.

I hope it is a simple as that for you. It's a place to look.


----------

